# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair) صور اعطال Nony s208

## mohamed73

* Nony s208 pa jumper*

----------


## mohamed73

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 Dual sim ways*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 microphon solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 Headphone solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 Dead solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 Auto keypad solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 charging ways*

----------


## mohamed73

* Nony s208 Fack charging warning bad contact charger solution*

----------


## youyou40

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## MARRAK

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## momo9

merci

----------


## benferhat00

merci bon travail

----------

